# The darker side of life...



## coffeechap

Ok branching out from another thread so as not to hijack its content and leading on from some of the suggestions, I would like to gauge interest in those of us who would like to do a tasting trial with feedback for members on darker roasted beans.

My idea is to approach different roasters, I have a few contacts already, to get a deal on say 10 kgs of their recommended dark roast ( as selfishly that is my preferred roast for espresso or milk based drinks) get them delivered to me then post them out to forum members either 1 kg at a time or 500 grams, whatever the preference is, I think 1 kg lets you really dial it in and get the most out of a bean, but you could probably do it with 500 grams, we all get the same roast date and will all get them at the same time, once we have started playing with the beans, it is discussed on this thread with feedback provided for the other members of the forum. My suggestion is a roaster per month, with the emphasis on their own dark roast selection for us to evaluate.

I guess I would be looking for 10 to 20 people to give this a go, as it would give me the buying strength to get a good deal from the roasters, I can post out 500 grams, or 1 kg for £3 tracked. Plus whatever the cost of the coffee will be. Thoughts please......


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I'm interested. Darker roasted beans are my preference.


----------



## 4085

I would have a go at that, he says, excitedly! Can I suggest we optionally hum Lou Reed, Walk on the Wild Side at the same time


----------



## CamV6

Yeah I'll have some of that!


----------



## coffeechap

Great lets a tune to play while pouring each the shots starting with walk on the wild side


----------



## 4085

Followed by Dream Theater, Walk besides you.......not wild but one hell of a tune






go on, turn the volume up!


----------



## richardblack5

I'd be up for this! Count me in!


----------



## 4085

But Richard, you are only 'Lightly Roasted' are you sure?


----------



## richardblack5

Haha hopefully I can handle the caffeine!!


----------



## coffeechap

Wow this is looking good, another thing is to draw p a list of roasters we want to approach to go for the 10 or 20 kgs , as that will be one roast for a lot of them, which means we all get the same beans from the same bag, yippee keep it coming folks.


----------



## Yes Row

Great idea, darker roasts are my preference. I would be up for this!


----------



## billcoxfam

Please count me in.


----------



## Charliej

I'm also very interested too


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect 7 already within the first hour so looks like is will be a goer, will leave this open for a couple of days, first up cold be rave as they are close to me, I am sure rob will knock us up something special!


----------



## bubbajvegas

boring traditional boy here so count me in pal ;-)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If it's a dark side related tune go for this

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ehrj58nJBJI

...Preffer Lou Reed or Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## ronsil

Please count me in - Darker roasts (not burnt roasts) are definitely my thing. Not too keen on the 'fruits' in my coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great idea by the way, I'm still a bit too new to this coffee game so would rate everything as briliant! If you're still doing this in a couple of months would definitely buy into this.


----------



## Big Tony

Yep... Count me in


----------



## coffeechap

ok 11 in so far and am going to limit it to 20 people in total, would prefer to do a kilo at a time, thus allowing a 100g dial in then 900 grams of good quality shots, there would be scope to drop in and out and am happy to have a reserve list, or additional extras from time to time based on what the roasters will do for us. these 20 would then be the core of the evaluation group for the different beans who between them produce a score out of ten for each of the beans. So in time honoured coffee foum style the first 20 including myself, are in.


----------



## coffeechap

Going to look to start this in june so ideally would want to get the first lot out the last week of may.


----------



## Yes Row

coffeechap said:


> Going to look to start this in june so ideally would want to get the first lot out the last week of may.


That would be great timing as a kilo of rave Italian job was delivered today. I get through a kilo every two weeks and will start using it at the weekend

Looking forward to this


----------



## gtanny

i would be interested, would like to have a rough idea of regularity of dispatch and cost before signing up though







.

my only concern is i am not a fan of 'fruity' coffee (i dont mind sweet fruit i.e. cherry/strawberry but do not enjoy citrus at all) but this may be a good oppertunity to get a good selection of different beans and roasters at a discount price.


----------



## dwalsh1

Not read the thread but I'm in if there is anything left.


----------



## jonners

Count me in too please.


----------



## coffeechap

Not being funny but this is not about getting coffee at a discount price it is about evaluating and sharing tasting experiences of like minded ( medium to dark roast espresso lovers) I have left the price out as it will be whatever I can negotiate with each of the roasters so I imagine price will vary. It will also be a kilo per month


----------



## bignorry

I d be happy to get involved but dont know if i've enough experience of coffee evaluating ,or would that be a help?

Anyway 1kg a month would'nt be too bad as I'm getting through 1kg over 5 days just now.


----------



## gtanny

i think 'discount price' may of been the wrong selection of words, i understand the reason behind this and thats why im interested. moreso now that you said it will be 1Kg a month as that is around my current consumption.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

bignorry said:


> I d be happy to get involved but dont know if i've enough experience of coffee evaluating ,or would that be a help?
> 
> Anyway 1kg a month would'nt be too bad as I'm getting through 1kg over 5 days just now.


1kg in 5 days?! Wowsers!


----------



## glevum

Bit late to join the party, but interested please Dave if they stay dark roasted


----------



## dwalsh1

bignorry said:


> I'm getting through 1kg over 5 days just now.


 6kg a month. It must be costing you a fortune.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

dwalsh1 said:


> 6kg a month. It must be costing you a fortune.


6kg a month, I wouldn't be able to sleep! ...possibly stop blinking


----------



## glevum

I drank way too many doubles last Wednesday. had a left leg shake like shakin stevens. A sign to drink some 02


----------



## Yes Row

bignorry said:


> I d be happy to get involved but dont know if i've enough experience of coffee evaluating ,or would that be a help?
> 
> Anyway 1kg a month would'nt be too bad as I'm getting through 1kg over 5 days just now.


I have never "coffee evaluated" however how hard can it be. It can only ever be personal so can never be wrong ???


----------



## coffeechap

That's right it will be entirely personal, plus the people in the group can help each other with different doses and shot time to get the best out of each of the beans. It will be a nice opportunity for even less experienced members to try different roasters best offering, which in itself is a positive for other new less experienced people who read the thread to get an insight


----------



## autopilot

coffeechap said:


> That's right it will be entirely personal, plus the people in the group can help each other with different doses and shot time to get the best out of each of the beans. It will be a nice opportunity for even less experienced members to try different roasters best offering, which in itself is a positive for other new less experienced people who read the thread to get an insight


I think that's a very good point and it could be great in that respect. Give me shout if you feel I could join in, no stress either way.


----------



## bignorry

I thought what we were drinking in our house was normal consumption!


----------



## badger28

I am up for this too if there is still space!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> That's right it will be entirely personal, plus the people in the group can help each other with different doses and shot time to get the best out of each of the beans. It will be a nice opportunity for even less experienced members to try different roasters best offering, which in itself is a positive for other new less experienced people who read the thread to get an insight


Good point Dave, could be a good learning curve. If there's still a space I'd be in, no worries if not.


----------



## CamV6

Ok, so in the hope of being helpful to Dave, I thought I'd do a round-up of who has expressed an interest and numbers so far.

What I suspect is going to be needed is to sort those who will actually commit to this long term. If you are willing to stay in with this, please quote the list below and put 'definite; next to your name. The reason why I poke my nose in, in this way, is a desire to ensure Dave wont end up in say the third or fourth month with 4 or 5 kilos of beans left that cant be shifted because of a lack of commitment. If in all honesty you don't think you can/will commit please say so, so that other "definites" that come along later can still be assured of a place. I have taken the liberty of marking a few 'definite' from the outset. If I have any wrong, please amend.

As things stand, if everyone who has expressed an interest signs up, we have 19. Please add your name to the list if you want in and aren't already listed. Again, just quote the latest version of the list and add the next number and your name.

Dave, if this post is unhelpful or unwanted or strikes the wrong tone, tell me and I'll take it off, but here goes.....

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr -

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) richardblack5 -

6) Yes Row -

7) billcoxfam -

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil -

11) Big Tony -

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners -

14) bignorry -

15) gtanny -

16) glevum -

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 -

19) Urbanbumpkin


----------



## rmcgandara

20 -you can count me in


----------



## CamV6

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr -

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) richardblack5 -

6) Yes Row -

7) billcoxfam -

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil -

11) Big Tony -

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners -

14) bignorry -

15) gtanny -

16) glevum -

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 -

19) Urbanbumpkin -

20) rmcgandara - definite


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr -

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) richardblack5 -

6) Yes Row -

7) billcoxfam -

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil -

11) Big Tony -

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners -

14) bignorry -

15) gtanny -

16) glevum -

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 -

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) richardblack5 -

6) Yes Row -

7) billcoxfam -

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil -

11) Big Tony -

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners -

14) bignorry -

15) gtanny -

16) glevum -

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 -

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite


----------



## ronsil

Gangstarrrrr said:


> 1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite
> 
> 2) Gangstarrrrr - definite
> 
> 3) dfk41 - definite
> 
> 4) CamV6 - definite
> 
> 5) richardblack5 -
> 
> 6) Yes Row -
> 
> 7) billcoxfam -
> 
> 8) Charliej -
> 
> 9) bubbajvegas - definite
> 
> 10) ronsil -* definite*
> 
> 11) Big Tony -
> 
> 12) dwalsh1 -
> 
> 13) jonners -
> 
> 14) bignorry -
> 
> 15) gtanny -
> 
> 16) glevum -
> 
> 17) autopilot -
> 
> 18) badger28 -
> 
> 19) Urbanbumpkin - definite
> 
> 20) rmcgandara - definite


Confirming its a 'definite' from me


----------



## glevum

Definate from me


----------



## jonners

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) richardblack5 -

6) Yes Row -

7) billcoxfam -

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil -

11) Big Tony -

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry -

15) gtanny -

16) glevum - definite

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 -

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite

I've taken the liberty of adding glevum's 'definite' too.


----------



## Big Tony

11) definite from me


----------



## MarkyP

I'm always late to the party!









Can I be 21?


----------



## billcoxfam

7). Definite for me.


----------



## gtanny

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) richardblack5 -

6) Yes Row -

7) billcoxfam -

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil -

11) Big Tony -

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry -

*15) gtanny - definite*

16) glevum - definite

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 -

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite

please count me in







will be very interesting with the diffent reccomendations people give with regardings dosing and pull time as equipment varies

edit to avoid double post: do you have a set budget as i would happily set up a 12 month standing order to make things simple, one suggestion would be £20-25 a month (inc P&P) and then if beans are less than that you could put it to one side to try a higher priced blend/roaster next month... just a suggestion to make things more standardised instead of sending a different ammount each month.


----------



## coffeechap

thanks for the suggestion, sounds good, but will put he ideas to the finalised group, there will certainly be no profit in it for anyone, but agreed perhaps an subscription could allow us to try somethig really special adn unique.


----------



## bignorry

definitely

Norry.


----------



## badger28

18. Definite from me! Happy to set up a standing order too!


----------



## 4085

Would it be easier, if anyone who has so far commited, objects to paying £20 per month and commiting for 12 months


----------



## glevum

not at all Dave, i am paying a lot more than that at the moment


----------



## glevum

I cant wait for this to start


----------



## coffeechap

ok been thinking about this i dont need necessarily to do twelve months although this would make it easier, but perhaps quarterly is the way ahead. We all pay up front for a quarter i will ensure that we get inside the £60 per quarter, it will also allow us an incredible amount of flexibility on what i go after (as per the groups wishes), of course any left over balance will be up to the group to decide what we want to do with it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Yes Row

No6 definite

Happy on monthly subscription in principal. I am away in July for two weeks but it may not be an issue depending on delivery dates, when up and running


----------



## jonners

Paying quarterly up front would be fine by me.


----------



## 4085

I think we all have to remember, that this offer is solely down to the generosity of the OP, and therefore, whilst not trying to exclude anyone, to save faffing around with direct debits etc, a quarterly subscription in advance is bound to make his life easier. Anyone who has tried to do this sort of thing before will realise just how much time it takes to organise.


----------



## CamV6

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) richardblack5 -

6) Yes Row - definite

7) billcoxfam - definite

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil - definite

11) Big Tony - definite

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry - definite

15) gtanny - definite

16) glevum - definite

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 - definite

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite

Ok folks, I have update the list with all the 'definites'.

richardblack5, Charliej, dwalsh1, and autopilot please can you confirm asap whether in or out? We have 16 in for sure and we need 20 confirmed to get this underway.

MarkyP, will add you in if any of the 4 above don't confirm.

Also, is anyone on the list outside of the UK?

Lastly, I personally like the quarterly idea.


----------



## Charliej

CamV6 said:


> 1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite
> 
> 2) Gangstarrrrr - definite
> 
> 3) dfk41 - definite
> 
> 4) CamV6 - definite
> 
> 5) richardblack5 -
> 
> 6) Yes Row - definite
> 
> 7) billcoxfam - definite
> 
> 8) Charliej -
> 
> 9) bubbajvegas - definite
> 
> 10) ronsil - definite
> 
> 11) Big Tony - definite
> 
> 12) dwalsh1 -
> 
> 13) jonners - definite
> 
> 14) bignorry - definite
> 
> 15) gtanny - definite
> 
> 16) glevum - definite
> 
> 17) autopilot -
> 
> 18) badger28 - definite
> 
> 19) Urbanbumpkin - definite
> 
> 20) rmcgandara - definite
> 
> Ok folks, I have update the list with all the 'definites'.
> 
> richardblack5, Charliej, dwalsh1, and autopilot please can you confirm asap whether in or out? We have 16 in for sure and we need 20 confirmed to get this underway.
> 
> MarkyP, will add you in if any of the 4 above don't confirm.
> 
> Also, is anyone on the list outside of the UK?
> 
> Lastly, I personally like the quarterly idea.


I'm in , in principle but would have trouble raising £60 upfront at the moment as due to carpal tunnel surgery going a little awry I'm in the hands of the DWP awaiting some money as the Dr has signed me off working for the near future.

Charlie


----------



## ronsil

Very OK with quarterly payment

Ron

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap

Ok a little more thought gone into this, the initial outlay for everyone involved will be £60, that will cover the first three months including postage, if there are funds left over at the end of the three months, this figure will be deducted from the next quarterly subscription, i will set up an account to pay the money up front into which will make it much easier for me as the money is already there to purchase the next batch, postage costs will be IRO £4 per bag which will cover packaging and deliver via my hermes at £3 plus VAT. if it is any less then that will go back into the pot. I will keep all receipts and post the cost of each coffee after it has been purchased so that everything is open and transparant, everyone in the group will know exactly what has been spent each time. Once I have got the complete list of 20 definites I will PM you with the payment details, then off we go.

I am really looking forward to this as are the roasters that I have spoken to thus far; they are really keen on the feedback that the group will present and the challenge of meeting our combined wants. Thanks to everyone so far for their support, this is going to be fun...


----------



## Big Tony

Yippee... Can't wait either







are we going to discuss a list of things that we should include in our reviews?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Quarterly payment would be fine with me. Really appreciate, your efforts in bringing this together.

I'm sure you've thought of this already but could any of the roasters take the single order and payment from you, but split it into separate bags and ship directly to us?

Or would the commercials / logistics not stack up for them?

Just thought it might take some of the ball ache out of it for you.


----------



## richardblack5

I'm sorry but il need to bail on this, my current funds won't permit.


----------



## gtanny

i like the 3 monthly idea, it also gives a bit more commitment for a longer period and in the event someone may want to drop out there is plenty of notice period to sort a new member/increase numbers/modify cost etc...

i get paid on the 22nd so if everything is sorted by then i will get the money sent straight across, if not ill put the money to one side ready









ill also add i am really looking forward to trying different coffees and seeing what each blender has to offer up as their first choice bean.

I also like the number involved as currently my experience is limited so having advice on the exact same beans i am using will be a great learning tool and hopefully with time i can get to a level to offer experience to others.

things like photos and videos will also be a great tool to show what other people are getting out of the beans.


----------



## CamV6

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) MarkyP - definite

6) Yes Row - definite

7) billcoxfam - definite

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil - definite

11) Big Tony - definite

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry - definite

15) gtanny - definite

16) glevum - definite

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 - definite

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite



richardblack5 said:


> I'm sorry but il need to bail on this, my current funds won't permit.


No worries mate, totally understand and hope you can join in another time.

MarkyP, you are in at No. 5! I have put you as definite, as I presume you are? PM sent.

Charliej, totally understand your situation and will keep your place open as long as poss until this kicks off.

This means we are 3 'definites' away from a fully confirmed list of 20 participants. Sweeeeet!


----------



## 4085

If we were short, it would be a good sneaky way for a couple of roasters to join in and see what the oppo is all about!


----------



## alisingh

Hi Dave.

If you are short of a participant, I'd love to join, or keep me on the waiting list. As you know, I'm a bit of a novice though, but do prefer dark roast. Would be a great learning opportunity for me too.

Alison


----------



## CamV6

alisingh said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> If you are short of a participant, I'd love to join, or keep me on the waiting list. As you know, I'm a bit of a novice though, but do prefer dark roast. Would be a great learning opportunity for me too.
> 
> Alison


Alison, I am kind of helping Dave out with keeping the list so your interest is noted. Charliej may not ultimately come in on this and I will PM autopilot and dwalsh1 to confirm one way or the other. I will add a 'reserves' list.

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) MarkyP - definite

6) Yes Row - definite

7) billcoxfam - definite

8) Charliej -

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil - definite

11) Big Tony - definite

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry - definite

15) gtanny - definite

16) glevum - definite

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 - definite

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite

Reserves List:

1) alisingh


----------



## glevum

Sorry to mess you around but Alisingh can have my place. Quaterly is to much for me at the moment and would not be fair on my family...sorry once again


----------



## CamV6

glevum said:


> Sorry to mess you around but Alisingh can have my place. Quaterly is to much for me at the moment and would not be fair on my family...sorry once again


No worries. Updated now. Alison, I have put you in as 'definite' at No.16. Is that ok?

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) MarkyP - definite

6) Yes Row - definite

7) billcoxfam - definite

8) Charliej - TBC

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil - definite

11) Big Tony - definite

12) dwalsh1 -

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry - definite

15) gtanny - definite

16) alisingh - definite

17) autopilot -

18) badger28 - definite

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite


----------



## alisingh

great, thanks, as long as you don't mind a novice. I'm a definite from my end, but if someone more experienced comes along that you'd rather have on the "committee" , let me know.

Alison


----------



## glevum

Thank you, looking forward to your findings to dark roasts.


----------



## CamV6

Alison, we are all novices to one degree or another. I wouldn't call myself any sort of expert that's for sure!

Its fantastic you are in. Great to have you involved. What's important is your involvement and your views, and that's it - and that you enjoy the coffee of course. No way would you get bumped out in favour of anyone else! ;-)


----------



## autopilot

When is it expected to start. I can't do £60 this month,

funds are bit tight. Probably could next month.


----------



## dwalsh1

dwalsh1 said:


> Not read the thread but I'm in if there is anything left.


I'm in ..........................


----------



## coffeechap

will need people to be in this month as i will be purchasing the first batch early next week from rave coffee, rob is very keen on this and already has somthing in mind for us. I am supposing that we want a bean that does a great espresso, with the ability to cut through milk to allow for cappuccino, cafe latte and shorter milk based drinkers to get the most from the bean. I think that for the first month we kinda go unstructured, so just taste it play with it and chuck your thoughts down on the thread, what I can do towars the end of the month is pull together these thoughts into some structured feedabck for the roaster and perhaps develop an assessment page for us to use in the future, still all just idea at the moment, but would really value the input from the group. Cant wait to get started


----------



## bignorry

Cant wait myself just opened first of two Ks from Rave and loving the Jampit, so "BRING IT ON".


----------



## autopilot

Coffeechap, count me out this month, i have a load of beans to get through this month anyway, but would it be ok with you if I joined in next month?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Very excited about this, Rave were going to be my next purchase.

Dave, what roasters are you thinking later on down the line?

Londinium would be good, I'm sure Reiss would work something out for us. And Angelucci could work as I think they roast dark. And then there's Union and Allchurch and... and... So many options!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Gangstarr you read my mind londinium is next followed by extract, so first quarter all lined up, recon you should bust out the the SJ to get the most from this. auto pilot unfortunately i need a definite yes plus payment this month for the first quarter, if someone drops out after the first three months then you can take that position, so please say if you are in or out, as i have other interest in this.


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> Gangstarr you read my mind londinium is next followed by extract, so first quarter all lined up, recon you should bust out the the SJ to get the most from this. auto pilot unfortunately i need a definite yes plus payment this month for the first quarter, if someone drops out after the first three months then you can take that position, so please say if you are in or out, as i have other interest in this.


Dave I should know one way or another by next Friday the 25th is that ok?

Charlie


----------



## Charliej

After having done the working out I'm definitely in


----------



## coffeechap

welcome on board charlie you wont be dissapointed, definitely worth being in.......


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> Gangstarr you read my mind londinium is next followed by extract, so first quarter all lined up, recon you should bust out the the SJ to get the most from this. auto pilot unfortunately i need a definite yes plus payment this month for the first quarter, if someone drops out after the first three months then you can take that position, so please say if you are in or out, as i have other interest in this.


You're not wrong. I've not seen the SJ since purchase, my aunt took it home cos it was too heavy for me on the train! Need to get hold of it and spend some time scrubbing it up...


----------



## coffeechap

Gangstarrrrr said:


> You're not wrong. I've not seen the SJ since purchase, my aunt took it home cos it was too heavy for me on the train! Need to get hold of it and spend some time scrubbing it up...


you need to go to the gym and strengthen up those arms so that you can cart around an sj, get it scrubbed up and put into service, Night and day over the mignon


----------



## CamV6

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) MarkyP - definite

6) Yes Row - definite

7) billcoxfam - definite

8) Charliej - definite

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil - definite

11) Big Tony - definite

12) dwalsh1 - definite

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry - definite

15) gtanny - definite

16) alisingh - definite

17)

18) badger28 - definite

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite

Charliej, dwalsh1, great to have you onboard. Autopilot, sorry to lose you. Maybe next quarter if there's a space?


----------



## ronsil

What's the plan for collecting the cash for this? Am ready to pur £60 direct into your Bank if you PM me your details

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jollybean

Hi Coffeechap

Great idea. I've missed the boat on this and realise you need to put a limit on numbers to keep it manageable. Would it be possible to see if the roasters could also make the same roast available for direct purchase so others can also join in?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Getting excited now, pm bank details and I'll sort the £60. ... We've all gone to the Dark side!!


----------



## spune

So would it be £60 per quarter, for 500g coffee per quarter?


----------



## 4085

Not speaking out of turn, but, I think it is £60 per quarter for a kilo a month. The reason is that some roasters will offer better deals than others, so a small reserve is built up. When the 3 buys are up, if there is say £10 each still available, then I presume there will be options available as to how to price the next batch. this is a suck it and see experiment and new territory for all concerned!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Gangstarrrrr said:


> You're not wrong. I've not seen the SJ since purchase, my aunt took it home cos it was too heavy for me on the train! Need to get hold of it and spend some time scrubbing it up...


Hats off to your Aunt for doing that....sounds like she's been going to the gym at least!







I'm guessing she was driving.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hats off to your Aunt for doing that....sounds like she's been going to the gym at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing she was driving.


She was indeed! I was surprised though, those things do weigh quite a bit!


----------



## coffeechap

Jollybean said:


> Hi Coffeechap
> 
> Great idea. I've missed the boat on this and realise you need to put a limit on numbers to keep it manageable. Would it be possible to see if the roasters could also make the same roast available for direct purchase so others can also join in?


You haven't missed the boat, as far as I can see there is still one space available, so the next person to say they definitely want in will take that available slot. As I explained earlier and apologies if it was not clear, the £60 is an up front payment that commits you to the first three months @ 1kg per month, any money left over at the end of the first three months, will get deducted from the next three months subscription, if I only spend £48, the next three months will only cost £48 for all those who wish to continue. If you want to opt out at that point I will refund your £12. Any one that replaces you will pay the initial £60 again.

Once I have all the confirmations I will send out a pm to everyone with the payment details, hopefully by the end of today.


----------



## alisingh

"........to allow for cappuccino, cafe latte and shorter milk based drinkers .."

So glad you haven't stipulated that you have to be at least 5 foot 6 to join in.!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Oh I forgot that do you think it should be a requirement:drink:


----------



## spune

Retract... Sorry to mess about


----------



## MissHobart

Definatly up for this! We're complete newbies so would be a good way of finding out which beans/roast we like!


----------



## gtanny

Is payment on Wednesday 22nd OK coffeechap as thats payday and i dont have enough spare change as all the spare money this month was changed ready for the holiday.... unless you accept cash in euros???

can i check that a few people know what coffeechap looks like and where he lives/works just incase we need to break some legs?


----------



## Jollybean

coffeechap said:


> You haven't missed the boat, as far as I can see there is still one space available, so the next person to say they definitely want in will take that available slot. As I explained earlier and apologies if it was not clear, the £60 is an up front payment that commits you to the first three months @ 1kg per month, any money left over at the end of the first three months, will get deducted from the next three months subscription, if I only spend £48, the next three months will only cost £48 for all those who wish to continue. If you want to opt out at that point I will refund your £12. Any one that replaces you will pay the initial £60 again.
> 
> Once I have all the confirmations I will send out a pm to everyone with the payment details, hopefully by the end of today.[/quote
> 
> Please definitely count me in Coffeechap. If you PM the details I will arrange payment. Really looking forward to this - can't wait to get started


----------



## coffeechap

ok will pm all concerned with the payment details either tonight or tomorrow, once again thanks for the support, i am really sure this will be a great experience for us all


----------



## coffeechap

Having checked with glen, the forum moderator it has been deemed fair that because jooly bean expressed an interest first, htey should be given the final slot. Apologies to miss hobart, however you are first on the reserve list and should i get any extra coffee from the roasters, you will be given first refusal on the purchase.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok this is the final list of participants in the "Darker side of Life",

1) Coffeechap (Obviously!) - definite

2) Gangstarrrrr - definite

3) dfk41 - definite

4) CamV6 - definite

5) MarkyP - definite

6) Yes Row - definite

7) billcoxfam - definite

8) Charliej - definite

9) bubbajvegas - definite

10) ronsil - definite

11) Big Tony - definite

12) dwalsh1 - definite

13) jonners - definite

14) bignorry - definite

15) gtanny - definite

16) alisingh - definite

17) Jolly bean - definite

18) badger28 - definite

19) Urbanbumpkin - definite

20) rmcgandara - definite

So to wet the taste buds I thought I would tell you more about the first offering that we have, if you havent noticed RAVE coffee in cirencester have supported the forum with regard to the grindoff event for which as organiser I am very grateful to Rob at Rave, so I felt it befitting that Rob should get first dibs on this thread to wow us with his roasting capabilities. During my conversation about this idea, Rob expressed that not only was he genuinely happy to get this opportunity, he thought that it presented the small batch roasters an opportunity to show what they are good at, so with this in mind Rob immediately suggested that he would come up with something good, nice and dark and full of flavour for our first month. As a bonus the first batch will be done at cost and will come in at £10 per kilo, delivered !!!!!!!!! so already £10 in the pot folks. I will get him on it tomorrow and expect to be able to pick up the first 20 kilos on friday or tuesday of next week, thus ensuring i can get them all out to you by the beginning of June....

I am sooooooooooooooooooo excited about this little club


----------



## gtanny

im looking forward to getting my first bag, i am very interested to see what each supplier has to offer and unless anything out of my control changes i plan to be in this for the long run and hope to treat this as a learning experience.

im sure im not the only one who thinks this but i must say thanks coffeechap for the effort you are putting into this as im sure its not going to be a simple task discussing the needs, placing all the orders with each roaster and then arranging dispatch to each member (lets hope for your sake they send them in bags 1Kg or less and not 2Kg bags or even worse one large 20Kg sack







), its shows you really do have "an obsessive love of coffee" and the people of this little group will be benefiting from it also.

edit: it would also be interesting to know how each member is storing their coffee as i currently use old hasbean bags once i open my larger bags but only have enough to hold about 6-700g so i leave the excess in my hopper and they seem to be ok for the couple of days they stay there.


----------



## coffeechap

Thanks, it has been interesting setting this up and i have enjoyed it, what has made me tick is the positive reponse from the roasters, who are genuinely enthusiastic about this idea, the roasters will either be doing 1 kg bags or divisions of so getting them out should not be too much of a hassle. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes big respect to Coffee Chap for setting this up. Great effort Dave! Will be an education for me.

Funnily enough I was thinking exactly the same about coffee storage


----------



## ronsil

Can't recollect where but there is at least one thread on here which goes deeply into coffee bean storage.


----------



## coffeechap

try this thread on storage i leave them in bags and in a kilner jar

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8354-Coffee-storage-what-do-you-use&highlight=coffee+bean+storage


----------



## coffeechap

for those of you that might be worried that i am not a real person, page 7 of this thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9702-pics-of-members-with-their-set-ups/page7


----------



## 4085

I used to buy small plastic storage tubs, for say 400 gms or so, cut the one way valve from a coffee bag, cut a hole in the lid, and tape the valve in place. Stored in a cupboard away from light, cold and heat. If the coffee comes in 250 gm bags then there is no problem. A kilo only lasts me about 5 days so I just put a clip on the bag and do not worry too much


----------



## ronsil

+1 - We were taught at the same school. I still use 100 gram versions of these 'Lock & Lock' Tubs to hold 5 x 20 gram shots


----------



## MarkyP

This is going to be fun!


----------



## rmcgandara

Quite excited with this idea as well. 1Kg is probably a little too much for me so If someone around manchester is interested in trying them but not enough to comit to this club I am keen in sharing the love.

I will send the money soon

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks Dave. Payment sent but as I am new to the forum I need to get

my post count to 5 before I can reply to your pm


----------



## Jollybean

...and here is the fifth post. Will pm you later. Many thanks for setting this up.


----------



## billcoxfam

I've sent £60.00 to Dave but as I'm new to the forum I've not been able to respond to the pm yet. On holiday in SW Florida so even sending the cash was a challenge. There is a shortage of good coffee shops in the area, having to drink Caramel Frappuccino.


----------



## coffeechap

ok just an update, spoke to rob today and it looks like he is going to do Cuban Serano as our very first DSOL offering, I am really looking forward to this as i havent personally tried this before and have heard such great things about it, July wil definitely be Londinium and reiss is putting his thinking cap on to deliver us a treat. We shall have to get our heads together and work out what we want to evaluate and how we want to do it nearer the time....hmmmmmmmm i can smell the coffee


----------



## bignorry

I don't have internet banking ,so will get into branch tomorrow Dave.


----------



## ronsil

Love the Rave Cuban Serano. Interested to see what other folk think.

Great as a small cappa (5oz)


----------



## 4085

Thats how I drink mine Ron. The same for the Java Jampit which is exceptional!


----------



## coffeechap

I think this will be perfect as the first bean, rob said its cuts through milk and is lush as a straight espresso.


----------



## coffeechap

am really looking forward to unleashing the lever on this before she departs for northern climbs


----------



## CamV6

Dave, payment send along with address etc on PM

I cant find Cuban Serano on the Rave website tho

Anyone got any info apart from dfk1's thread?


----------



## Charliej

CamV6 said:


> Dave, payment send along with address etc on PM
> 
> I cant find Cuban Serano on the Rave website tho
> 
> Anyone got any info apart from dfk1's thread?


Due to Paypal's idiotic polices you'll have to phone them to order it Cam


----------



## ronsil

For most Cuban Serano beans, I use 18 grams in & 28 grams out for 28 seconds, incl. 3 seconds pre-infusion, at 93C on the La Spaz.

In the Aeropress I use inverted with 25 grams in & fill 3/4 with water at 94C. A 12 seconds stir & then a steady plunge. Very smooth. Use less beans if you tend to prefer brewed coffee.


----------



## CamV6

Charliej said:


> Due to Paypal's idiotic polices you'll have to phone them to order it Cam


Oh of course. I forgot all about the whole Cuban/political nonsense.


----------



## gtanny

Money has now left my account and were with the same bank so should hopefully already be with you

looking forward to bag #1


----------



## coffeechap

Me toooooooooo


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks quick update, rob is roasting our beans on Wednesday and will get them out that day, and expects that all members of the DSOL will have their beans by Friday at the latest, meaning that with 5 days sit time, we should all be ready to rock and roll on the Monday.


----------



## Glenn

Darker Side of Life evaluation details will be sent this weekend too.

This will help keep evaluation uniformed and give each other a chance to replicate settings to achieve different taste profiles.


----------



## rmcgandara

awesome!!!! cheers guys


----------



## Glenn

The "Darker Side of Life Feedback Form" is taking shape nicely

A PM has been sent to capture your Machine and Grinder types for inclusion in the drop down boxes


----------



## bubbajvegas

Looks great Glenn,thanks for taking the time to compile it,much appreciated


----------



## jonners

Impressive organisation, guys! Might you have time to spare to run the country as well?


----------



## gtanny

any reccomendations on the best way to get an accurate temperature of my water?

i have a Fracino Cherub so im guessing it is a standard temperature but im sure it can vary from unit to unit

would it be as simple as capturing some water flowing out the group head and checking the temperature of it? im lacking on an accurate digital thermometer although may be able to borrow one


----------



## coffeechap

Glenn said:


> The "Darker Side of Life Feedback Form" is taking shape nicely
> 
> A PM has been sent to capture your Machine and Grinder types for inclusion in the drop down boxes


Thanks for your time with this Glenn, especially as you are not even one of the 20!! The extra stuff you do does not go unnoticed!


----------



## Glenn

jonners said:


> Impressive organisation, guys! Might you have time to spare to run the country as well?


My pleasure. Now that I have handed over the reins of the SCAE UK Chapter Media to some new volunteers I have some spare time on my hands each night.

This will help the forum in the long run so I really don't mind at all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

gtanny said:


> any reccomendations on the best way to get an accurate temperature of my water?
> 
> i have a Fracino Cherub so im guessing it is a standard temperature but im sure it can vary from unit to unit
> 
> would it be as simple as capturing some water flowing out the group head and checking the temperature of it? im lacking on an accurate digital thermometer although may be able to borrow one


Not sure, I'm in a similar situation with my Gaggia Classic. I tend to do do the temp surf thing just before pulling the actual shot (releasing about 0.5 oz and then waiting till the light goes back on before hitting the brew button). Any suggestions?


----------



## Glenn

Don't worry, it's not an absolute. Just useful information for the roaster and for replicating conditions to experience similar flavours of others.


----------



## coffeechap

Your machines are probably around the 93 degree mark, I think the temperature thing is more important to those that have pid machines and thus can vary the temp fairly easily, so don't worry to much as you will work with the temp you have.


----------



## MarkyP

I haven't received anything yet, has anyone?

I'm guessing the bank holiday has slowed things down!


----------



## 4085

I believe coffee is being roasted today and dispatched tomorrow


----------



## rmcgandara

yes I thought we were to get the beans this friday.


----------



## MarkyP

...ahhh! when Wednesday was mentioned I automatically thought last Wednesday, not this one!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Beans will get to you this Friday as they will be roasted on Wednesday and dispatched immediately.


----------



## gtanny

excellent as ive just moved onto my backup beans









how long a wait is reccomended or will people be cracking them open on arrival to give them a go?


----------



## coffeechap

It is recommended to let them rest for 5-7 days, but it would be interesting to get some feedback on the difference in the taste between fresh roasted and rested beans.


----------



## badger28

I ran out of beans today, so resting them for 5 days will take massive amounts of will power.

Hopefully they are in multiple packets so I can rest some too!


----------



## coffeechap

all the beans are in 250 gram packets so no need to open them all at once, might be interesting for you to try them before they have completely rested and give some feedback.


----------



## coffeechap

Something to wet your appetite fellow DSOL members here our our beans getting

View attachment 2647


View attachment 2648


View attachment 2649


View attachment 2650


----------



## coffeechap

And finally let the fun begin

View attachment 2651


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks like an arms cache!!! Brilliant!


----------



## coffeechap

For anyone interested on trying some of these, i have an additional 3kgs that have been roasted for us that i will offer as a one time guest option within the DSOL @ £7.50 for 500grams delivered. The slight increase in price over the DSOL members is to re-coup admin costs that i incur each month, first come first serve basis, I have 6 lots available.


----------



## coffeechap

Have to say a huge thanks to Rob at rave for getting us under way with this great little club, he has been really professional, exceptionally helpful and has done pretty much all of the organisational side of this kilo of coffee, he doesnt really come on here much as he just likes to let his beans speak for himself, lets hope we enjoy this first offering in the DSOL


----------



## reneb

hi coffeechap

if you still have any going, i'll take one of your spare bags.

ironically, ordered a bag of signature blend yesterday so i'll be well stocked!


----------



## MarkyP

In addition to thanking Rob, I'd also like to offer my thanks to CoffeeChap for organising this journey to the dark side!

Much appreciated!!!


----------



## coffeechap

reneb said:


> hi coffeechap
> 
> if you still have any going, i'll take one of your spare bags.
> 
> ironically, ordered a bag of signature blend yesterday so i'll be well stocked!


It is 500 grams per lot so two bags, won't be able to send them out until early next week when I return from Rome, if this suits pm me and I'll send over the payment details.


----------



## jakeapeters

I'll take 500g!







Will PM now.


----------



## coffeechap

jakeapeters said:


> I'll take 500g!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will PM now.


One lot to you then, and one provisionally to reneb, four lots left.


----------



## drgekko

I love dark, bold roasts. Please folks! I'm desperate to see the light and try "better" coffees than Starbucks Bold Espresso! Lol


----------



## drude

I'm up for trying some. Will PM now


----------



## coffeechap

Ok all of the coffee is on its way, I won get to play until Wednesday as I am away in Roma till then, but everyone else enjoy the first week of DSOL


----------



## Savo

I'd love a try at these, am I too late?

Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wobin19

coffeechap said:


> One lot to you then, and one provisionally to reneb, four lots left.


Yes please I will Pm you then thanks!


----------



## drgekko

Hi,

I'd like to try some please - would like to order 500g bag.


----------



## spune

As would I, if there's any going. PM sent!

Ta.


----------



## bignorry

Now having seen the pictures I know how a drug dealer feels waiting for his shipment to arrive.

I've just finished a couple of K's of Signature and Jampit so can't wait.

Well Done Dave and Rob !


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks for your PM Dave. Payment sent today.

Please go ahead and send me the replacement espresso cup in the same package to save some delivery costs.

Cheers!


----------



## Charliej

My kilo arrived this morning smells great can't wait for it to settle, the last bag I had of this was superb


----------



## gtanny

also had my kilo, just delivered while i was in the shower


----------



## ronsil

Mine has just arrived. Very interesting to note that Rob has packed a full 250+ grams instead of his normal 227 grams (it indicates the lower amount on the bags)

That alone makes this coffee a GREAT buy.

I've had this bean often lately & as tempted as I am I know it's at its beat around 7 days after roasting. It improves rapidly on a daily basis. You lose it after 12/14 days., so I find there is a window of 6/7 days.

I hope everyone enjoys it as much as I do. A great blender BTW.


----------



## coffeechap

Yes rob packed 250 in each bag to make sure we got 1 kg each so good to see the bags arriving agree with Ron the optimum time for these beans is 7 to 14 days after rest but would be good to get results at all the different tomes


----------



## urbanbumpkin

My Kilo of the dark stuff has arrived too!









Might be worth freezing my back up beans


----------



## bignorry

Mine has also arrived.Going down to the boat for the weekend so no temptation to open early!!!


----------



## MarkyP

Mine too!

Speaking of freezing I was going to do an experiment and freeze a bag of the beans, and then compare them to their unfrozen counterparts.

Do you think it best to freeze now, un-gassed, or wait a week and then freeze?


----------



## reneb

if you're going to freeze, i think the general advice is to freeze asap before the oils in the beans start to develop.


----------



## 4085

Disagree, let the beans finish preparing themselves. By that I mean the natural process of releasing gas has finished, so that you are string them in Eakins condition. Oil is not a sign of anything I am afraid, as not all bens produce it.


----------



## reneb

well you'll find there are two very different views on this. not sure what research and taste tests, if any, have been done to support either theory.


----------



## ronsil

Some months ago I did a fair amount of experimentation using Rave & Union Beans.

There is a thread on this. However I found the most important thing is to freeze the beans very fast.

I am fortunate in having a small 'blast freezer' which I retained after selling my Business. That is the best way to preserve frozen bean flavour.

Failing this use a domestic freezer set to its lowest temp. Some machines have a fast freeze control.

BTW I found Rave Signature Blend preserved the best flavour. Also only defrost about 2 hours prior to using.


----------



## Wobin19

gtanny, nice set up - identical to mine even the same Tamper!

We should in theory get similar results from the same beans you would expect. This is going to be so interesting. I am only a guest on this thing but I will be following the thread with interest as i do favour the dark side.....


----------



## MarkyP

Thanks guys!

Right in the top of the freezer with one of the bags then...

I'll put another in next week and compare the difference to unfrozen...

Should be fun, if nothing else!


----------



## ronsil

MarkyP said:


> Right in the top of the freezer with one of the bags then...


NO!!! - heat rises, the coldest part of your freezer is at the bottom


----------



## Wobin19

ronsil said:


> NO!!! - heat rises, the coldest part of your freezer is at the bottom


Not sure on that Ron, my "Fast freeze" draw in my freezer is at the top. I get the theory, so it does seem odd I admit.


----------



## ronsil

If you have a 'fast freeze' drawer, as opposed to putting the freezer into fast freeze mode, then that probably has extra freezing coils.


----------



## reneb

also, seal the valve with some tape before you stick it in the freezer and/or put the bag in an airtight container.


----------



## MarkyP

My fast freeze drawer is at the top... thanks for the tip regarding the valve...


----------



## Wobin19

That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks Dave... Received mine this morning. I'm going to start drinking within the next 72 hours to see whether the flavours change throughout the next two weeks


----------



## coffeechap

Great tony will be interesting for you and the group to experience the flavour profile change.


----------



## CamV6

Sweeeeeet. Mine arrived today also. Great job Dave, thanks matey


----------



## 4085

reneb said:


> well you'll find there are two very different views on this. not sure what research and taste tests, if any, have been done to support either theory.


If the bean has not finished its natural de-gasing process, then even frozen, it will continue to do this which means the beans will be sitting in all the nasty stuff they naturally release, hence the reason one way valves are put on roasted bean bags. If you see some bags where the bag has not been opened, often after a week or so, eve with a one way valve in the bag is near to explosion state. If you wait until this process has finished then you are preserving the finished product.

If you disagree, and think that the freezing will suspend this process, what exactly happens when you take the bean out to use? It will not be ready. You cannot have it both ways. Why freeze anyway? A roasted bean lasts at least a mont if stored correctly. After that, it comes down to management.


----------



## 4085

Why would you seal the one way valve up with tape? It is there for a reason!


----------



## coffeechap

I think get through at least a kilo a week so never have to freeze anything


----------



## CamV6

Well based on what I have read on homebarista here.....

http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html

and the fact I still have other beans open that need using up too and I doubt immensely I will get through a whole kilo in 4 weeks I have sealed the valve on two bags with Duck tape and put them in the freezer, I have sealed the valve on another bag and put it in a Kilner jar and not sealed the valve on one but again put it in another Kilner jar. I will use the latter bag first.

The conclusion as to freezing on the homebarista piece is as follows

Two months is safe: Freshly roasted coffee that is immediately frozen after roasting in a near airtight container in a very cold freezer, can be kept undisturbed in the freezer for at least 2 months and be expected to produce espressos that are not obviously inferior to those made from fresh coffee that has never been frozen.

Freezing does not accelerate staling after defrosting: At least over a period of time extending to about 8 days after roasting, using the roasting and freezing procedure used here, there was no evidence that previously frozen coffee deteriorates more quickly after defrosting than does coffee that has never been frozen.

This study was primarily designed to evaluate freezing as a method of coffee preservation available to the average home consumer. As such, it has demonstrated that freezing, done shortly after roasting in a very cold freezer delays staling for at least two months and hence extends shelf life for at least that long.

Two aspects of this study could present difficulties for some readers and they deserve clarification. First, the coffee was frozen immediately after roasting, and those who are reliant on parcel delivery services or who cannot buy just-out-of-the-roaster coffee must compromise on that. The second is that not all freezers, especially freezer compartments of refrigerators, can maintain very cold temperatures. Self-defrosting freezers are especially problematic in that regard. Nonetheless, I chose to use a "best case scenario," that is, immediate freezing in a very cold freezer, to study the impact of freezing for coffee preservation. Had I chosen otherwise and had results been different, we would not have known whether the compromised results were the result of delay in freezing or inadequately cold freezer temperatures. The data in this study can be augmented by reports of readers who have used less rigorous approaches, and I solicit their findings in the comment thread following this article.

Jim Schulman has previously communicated his results of some informal coffee "cupping" experiments he has done with frozen coffee. Cupping is of course a far different process than is espresso making and some would say that one can have more precision in cupping than one can have in judging coffee served as espresso. Jim reported that although he could tell previously frozen from never frozen coffee more often than if by chance, the differences were subtle and defied characterization along the lines of anything "systematic" or "easily describable." He felt he was no better in discriminating between frozen and never frozen than he would be in detecting subtle differences between different roast batches of the same coffee, neither of which had ever been frozen. I should add that Jim does not have a freezer that holds very cold temperatures like mine does, however he did freeze his coffee immediately after he roasted it.


----------



## CamV6

This piece also suggests taping up the valve and freezing works well. If its good enough for Jim Schulman, its probably good enough for me!

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/freezing-espresso-coffee-part-two-t10301.html


----------



## coffeechap

Cheers cam hopefully useful to our more frugal members...


----------



## Yes Row

Dave

Mine have turned up, many thanks. Got a bag of Italian Job to finish so I reckon sun/mon for the DSOL beans. Looking forward to them

Cheers all!


----------



## coffeechap

I hope everyone has the beans now let me know if you have not received them yet


----------



## alisingh

Got them. thanks Dave for organising this.


----------



## 4085

Two months is safe: Freshly roasted coffee that is immediately frozen after roasting in a near airtight container in a very cold freezer

I doubt any one in a home environment, has a commercial freezer, capable of hitting the non disclosed settings used in these experimants, which is why they do not tell you what they are. More hot air from over the Pond.

This study was primarily designed to evaluate freezing as a method of coffee preservation available to the average home consumer. As such, it has demonstrated that freezing, done shortly after roasting in a very cold freezer delays staling for at least two months and hence extends shelf life for at least that long.

If buy a fresh piece of meat, then freeze it, take it out a month later, it will only have a very short 'fresh' shelf life before it must be used! When you take your frozen beans out in a couple of months, you will have to let them finish their natural de-gassing before you can expect them to peak. They will stale much faster as a result. The purpose of this test was to store freshly roasted beans. If you are home roasting, why are you producing more than you can consume in a week or so? If you are buying in bulk and somehow hoping this will stretch things out then good luck. Many roasters send you out beans that were roasted several days ago. The better roasters send out truly fresh beans. I still maintain, if you are going to freeze them, let them finish their natural process first.

Do not believe all the hot air and ****ocks churned out accross the water. It is full of supposed industry experrts who have nothing better to do than listen to their own voice and hype that others pour on them.


----------



## coffeechap

I think the original question was posted by a DSOL member so important we get the right info out, however if this goes into a lot more debate about freezing, lets set up an additional thread to cover it so comments about the DSOL side of things don't get lost. I agree with above though, the giver of the advice in the American forum does love the sound of his own voice, afterall he came up with the preposterous squatting routine to operate the bezerra lever! I think ronsil and DFK have a lot of experience roasting and Ron more so with freezing so probably good sources of advice.


----------



## CamV6

Three things

1. This is coffee beans, not steaks ;-)

2. The answer is to keep an empty bag, then when turning to the stuff in the freezer, empty out half the frozen bag at a time.

3. Dude, relax!


----------



## coffeechap

T draw a line under this, I have spoken to the roasters, who recommend not freezing the beans, however if you have to, freeze it as soon as you receive it in the original bag and when you come to use it, once the bag is open consume that bag of beans, ideally as per Rons suggestion they should be quick frozen extremely cold, which not many people have the necessary equipment to do, but following the above guidelines will ensure ( according tot the roasters) the best taste from the beans. Hope this helps everyone


----------



## coffeechap

CamV6 said:


> Three things
> 
> 1. This is coffee beans, not steaks ;-)
> 
> 2. The answer is to keep an empty bag, then when turning to the stuff in the freezer, empty out half the frozen bag at a time.
> 
> 3. Dude, relax!


Haha cam, coffee beans cost more than a lot of steaks!!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Hmm...think I need to be having your steak supplier number pal


----------



## coffeechap

£20 a kilo for beans from most retailers so not that far out really


----------



## coffeechap

Ha ha just spoke to another bean supplier who intimated that here preference would be for people to let the beans sit until at their prime then freeze at that point, so divided options everywhere, sorry I can't be more helpful for those that asked the question.


----------



## gtanny

I'm surprised I've not seen any descriptions of the coffee close to roast as I'm surely not the only one desperate to get it opened.

The only reason I haven't is because the blend I got from a roaster based locally in Beverly has come into its own after a couple of weeks resting and I'm now enjoying what was once a very citrus blend now has a new layer of sweetness


----------



## coffeechap

I believe big tony will be first to crack his open and if I were back in the uk I would certainly have doing a taste profile from day one to day five just to give people feedback about why roasters give standing time advice.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok I have one 500g bag left which I think needs to go to savo as he expressed the interest first.


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry got it wrong reneb asked first so he gets first dibs on the last 500 might get another 500 for you savo if I can, if both of you can pm me that would be great.

So honorary members this month with 500grams are Spune, Dr Gekko, Wobin19, Mrvest, Drude and Reneb if he comes through....


----------



## jakeapeters

Does that include mine coffeechap?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes it does think I mixed you up with Spune.


----------



## jakeapeters

coffeechap said:


> Yes it does think I mixed you up with Spune.


Phew, got me worried! Looking forward to getting them.


----------



## coffeechap

Question, I received a PayPal payment from Mrvest, who is that so that I can publish the correct names


----------



## badger28

I have cracked. 2 shots pulled. 27g in 23 seconds on the second one so will need to adjust a little bit for tomorrow.

Is going to be a great coffee though. Very smooth.


----------



## spune

Thank you very much, coffeechap.


----------



## Glenn

So it seems that some of you have cracked into the Darker Side of Life already

Lets get the ball rolling with results and log how it develops using *this link*

*
*

The for will not work on iPhone / iPad at present


----------



## coffeechap

Totally agree, let's start logging results as soon as we can folks it will make the journey a better one


----------



## 4085

Can I just check, do you want us to fill this form in as often as we wish, as obviously the tastes will develop as the beans mature


----------



## Glenn

Absolutely - the more data the better


----------



## gtanny

with using the form are people also going to document their outcomes and tips on this thread? from what i understood was that part of the group was to advise others on dosing, pull time etc...

i cant say anything yet as i havent pulled a shot yet and i suppose its still early post-roast to start advising expected results so i wanst expecting anything yet but it would be interesting to get some advise/comparrisons once the bean has settled down


----------



## ronsil

To make this work well it needs lots of opinions.

Correct me if I am wrong but at this mornings date & time only 2 people seem to have submitted the form

Beans probably not at their best currently, still developing but I think-pre optimum details would be good


----------



## bubbajvegas

Will be cracking into mine when I get back from London,looking forward to em


----------



## coffeechap

Ok the concept here folks is to evaluate the beans and learn as a group on the best way to get the best from the beans provided, it will require some of us to try the beans early to give feedback to the roasters on how their beans improve through the de gassing proces, unfortunately I am away at the moment as I don't mind doing the early stuff. I am aware that some people are already using the bean, if so can you please fill out the form, however the form is not the be all and end all as some of the group might prefer to express their views differently and as this is the first month, I expect people just to play with the beans they have.

I will certainly be posting some suggestions once I get to pull a few shots but typically some weight in weight out taste profiles would be great. If you are not familiar or comfortable with taste profiles then just say it like you see it or should I say taste it! Describe the taste in terms you are happy with. I imagine that at the beginning of week two when the beans are in their prime the more experienced members can provide shot parameter recommendations for others to try out.

The main thing is to enjoy the ride


----------



## bubbajvegas

U mean like a hint of vimto,with a squeeze of lime and a whiff of glade fresh ;-)


----------



## coffeechap

I sincerely hope not all northern members are as uncouth as you chris:exit:


----------



## bubbajvegas

Haha,someone's gotta bring the level down ;-)


----------



## bubbajvegas

Righto cracked open and off with the Cuban,was on some rave mocha java before so kept settings the same and it ran way too fast,17 secs although weight from 16.7g was good at 27g output,the mouthfeel was very thin and taste too sour so went 5 clicks finer and am at the finest I've been with a bean on the Brasilia ,up the timer to 5.5secs gave me bang on 17g,pulled 1.8 oz in 25 secs with 28g output weight,beautiful mouthfeel,still coated about 10 mins after,lots of smokiness,like a good Cuban cigar funnily enough,a touch of spiciness on there,can't quite put my finger on which yet at this early stage,a little acidity which is a nice balancer,very nice on what is only the 2nd shot,really gonna enjoy this bean


----------



## jonners

I thought it might be helpful to put up a reminder about the feedback form, which is here: The Darker Side of Life

And the responses are here: The Darker Side of Life - Google Drive


----------



## coffeechap

Also folks bubbajvegas has started a seperate thread for your thoughts on the rave Cuban, I think this is a great idea as it will give an individual reference point to each of the beans we get. On my way back from Rome so will bust open the Cuban when I get in


----------



## bubbajvegas

Raves Cuban Serrano comments here

TDSOL Cuban Serrano

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showpost.php?p=82112


----------



## coffeechap

ok quick update for the six guests, i just got back from italy, got home made a few shots then left to go to work on a night shift, i will organise the pick up for thursday should be with you on friday and as it seems these are getting better by the day, i think they will be at their best on friday, so should be good. If this is no good please say and i will refund the money and use the beans myself,regards


----------



## jakeapeters

coffeechap said:


> ok quick update for the six guests, i just got back from italy, got home made a few shots then left to go to work on a night shift, i will organise the pick up for thursday should be with you on friday and as it seems these are getting better by the day, i think they will be at their best on friday, so should be good. If this is no good please say and i will refund the money and use the beans myself,regards


Friday's fine by me.


----------



## coffeechap

To all the guests this month our beans will be with you tomorrow enjoy....


----------



## ronsil

Right - that's me done. 'Greedy guts' here has scoffed the lot. Can't wait for the Londinium Beans. That's one roaster's beans I've never tasted. Really looking forward to them. Thanks a bunch Coffeechap for making it so easy to enjoy really nice beans:cool:

In the meantime have started on my own dark roasted El Salvador Las Lajas

IMO Not as good as the Cuban but a sweet espresso.


----------



## reneb

thanks dave, can't wait to try it, been following the comments on it with interest.


----------



## jakeapeters

Just received my 500g. Will try them out this afternoon! Thanks coffeechap!


----------



## 4085

Can someone explain all this ration thing. 16 g in @ 60% gives a target weight of 25.6. That is fine, on an E61 machine where you are pulling anything between a 30 and 60 ml shot. What happens on a lever where the shot pull is set up to be considerably shorter? Playing with the Cuban, extracting a shot which looked visibly fine, and times correctly by me at 20 seconds, only produces approximately 16g in output. Tatses fine etc...so, does this ratio thing not apply to levers as if you are not pulling the volume, then you cannot pull the weight?


----------



## coffeechap

The weight of extraction on levers varies to that of pump driven machines, essentially the limiting factor for you Dave is the volume of water that will physically come out of the L1 group, what I tend to do is reduce the aimed output to aroun 3/4 of that on an e61 so for example a shot weight yield for 16gram input on an e61 will be approximately a 26gram output, for yours you should try to aim for around 20-21 gram, however I find that typically the ristretto based shots always taste best on my Bosco.


----------



## garydyke1

The type of group/pump does not change the potential extractable solids in the ground beans. TDS is TDS & Yield is yield.

However flow rate and pressure profiles are not equal on lever versus pump (although its wrong to label all pump machines as equal) . If anything you could down-dose and grind finer with less risk of over extraction on a lever machine, and bring your shots into 'conventional' brew ratios


----------



## 4085

But if you are weighing your extraction, the paying field can never be even as an E61 passes water through the group until you stop it and a lever or my lever passes a measured amount through


----------



## Wobin19

Just received my beans Dave, complete with a cup which, I am very pleased to report is all in one piece! - Thanks a lot.


----------



## RoloD

dfk41 said:


> Can someone explain all this ration thing. 16 g in @ 60% gives a target weight of 25.6. That is fine, on an E61 machine where you are pulling anything between a 30 and 60 ml shot. What happens on a lever where the shot pull is set up to be considerably shorter? Playing with the Cuban, extracting a shot which looked visibly fine, and times correctly by me at 20 seconds, only produces approximately 16g in output. Tatses fine etc...so, does this ratio thing not apply to levers as if you are not pulling the volume, then you cannot pull the weight?


 Surely, you are also pulling between 30ml and 60ml on the L1, although I don't think many people would let the shot run to the full 60ml - most pull the cup away (I guess) somewhere around 40 to 45ml. Which is not disimilar, I should imagine, to how most people use their E61 machines - pulling the cup away is really no different from switching the pump off.

Although you could continue pumping until you run out of water on an E61, there would be little point in doing so. So in practice you are playing with the same parameters as you would on an E61 so ratios apply in the same way.

Or have I missed the point?


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> But if you are weighing your extraction, the paying field can never be even as an E61 passes water through the group until you stop it and a lever or my lever passes a measured amount through


I guess you cannot kill the shot instantly on the lever, even on a pump machine the lag on the scales means you need to learn when to stop it after a few attempts. You could stick something (another cup?) under the flow when your scales are very close to target yield. Hey the extra in the 2nd cup might not taste that bad


----------



## coffeechap

Actually what i find from the bosco group is that 60ml is impossible to acheive and as such the purported yield based on a 16 gram dose is nigh on impossible as the extra volume of water and thus weight is not acheiveable, thus i work to a lower parameter or would have to dose down to 13-14 grams, which doesnt produce a shot with as nicer mouthfeel or flavour profile as the higher dose lower yield! My preference as with a lot of lever users is a shorter shot.


----------



## spune

coffeechap said:


> To all the guests this month our beans will be with you tomorrow enjoy....


Arrived today. Thanks a lot! Machine is headting up as we speak...


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> Actually what i find from the bosco group is that 60ml is impossible to acheive and as such the purported yield based on a 16 gram dose is nigh on impossible as the extra volume of water and thus weight is not acheiveable, thus i work to a lower parameter or would have to dose down to 13-14 grams, which doesnt produce a shot with as nicer mouthfeel or flavour profile as the higher dose lower yield! My preference as with a lot of lever users is a shorter shot.


I agree, however for the ratio-chasers out there , it is possible on a lever , albeit at a sacrifice to other variables


----------



## drude

My beans arrived today too - thanks coffeechap. Looking forward to getting started on them when I finish my Workhouse Superdry


----------



## reneb

Mine arrived today as well, thanks Dave. Will give them a go over the weekend, looking forward to it after many positive comments.


----------



## dwalsh1

OK my two pennies worth on the Rave Cuban Serrano. I don't do espresso and only drink it when I've pulled a double for one cappa and being left with a single I'll drink it to see what all the fuss is about. I have mentioned this before on the forum that I can't taste the supposedly apples, pears ,oranges, cherries and whatever else one is meant to taste so again I'm not going to comment and make myself look a prick on this forum. Back to the Rave beans. dark they are not and I'm saying this because I've had darker coming from Union and that is dark. When I make a cappa I want to see the crema come through the micro foam a rich dark brown and I'm not getting it with these beans. taste wise it was an OK but pretty much an average medium roast taste for me. It didn't leave me with a I want more now feeling so to sum it up would I buy again probably not.


----------



## coffeechap

This is great folks it is always good to get a balanced perspective and a balanced feedback for the roasters, Dennis you are not the first to say that the raost is medium and a feel perhaps we should ge darker on the next roast.


----------



## alisingh

I loved the first few cups of the beans before they should have been ready. The shots I pulled today were disappointing although the timing and weight were as they are supposed to be,. Not sure what I am doing (wrong) to "achieve" this .


----------



## coffeechap

Again ali if the weight and timings are correct you are probably not doing anything wrong, the coffee may just ot match your personal taste, the roasters want to hear all elements of the feedback as it helps them to adjust roasting profiles.


----------



## coffeechap

Today I pulled 10 shots back to back for a bunch of familly over for lunch, my impressions remain positive, still not the flavour profile for my pallet but, the earthiness and tobbaco are still shining through, the cafe latte drinkers amongst the group said that the coffee flavoutr shone through the milk, I still detected a chocolate smoothness from a cappuccino, and prefer this bean with milk. As an out and out full bodied espresso the tobacco is somewhat overpowering, but when shortened to a ristretto, although it has a reduced mouthfeel, the shot tastes much cleaner and add a touch of milk for a machiatto and there lies the highlight for me, extra sweet from the milk with all the characteristics as mentioned previously.


----------



## dwalsh1

There seems to be two threads running on the same bean. thought everyone was to post on this? or maybe not:dummy:


----------



## dwalsh1

Update. My wife and Daughter love it as a cappa


----------



## gtanny

So then, i have 250g plus whats in the hopper of the Cuban Serrano left and it seems to of held its quality through age quite well... but its nearly gone so its time to think ahead. (also ive been a bit distracted with work and E3 being on all that i have done over the last few days is work sleep and agree with the wife we are getting a PS4)

so i dont derail the bean specific thread, has any plans been put into place about the next bean? ive noticed Londinium mentioned a lot in previous posts but after this one im looking forward to see whats available next. have i jumped the gun a bit too early for asking about the next batch or is it time discussions were started?


----------



## Glenn

So far we have 31 responses for the form

Please click this link to add more


----------



## coffeechap

no one is jumping the gun, the next roaster is indeed Londinium, and to make things more interesting from now on none of us will know what bean we have until the end of the month, this first month has been interesting but i would like more feedback from the group perhaps weekly for each of us so that the roasters get as best feedback as possible.


----------



## garydyke1

Might be up for any spare bags , need to give Londinium a proper go


----------



## coffeechap

what gary, you want to try dark beans, no waaaaaaaaaay


----------



## garydyke1

I didnt think the ones I tried <from forum member mrchris> were that dark, certainly in range of what Has Bean have in their offerings</from>


----------



## coffeechap

Will just depend on how reiss chooses to roast them up for the DSOL members, the request will be for a dark roast but who knows what he will magic up.


----------



## reneb

May be jumping the gun, but I've been wanting to try londinium beans for ages and would be up for a spare bag if any going :}


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> Will just depend on how reiss chooses to roast them up for the DSOL members, the request will be for a dark roast but who knows what he will magic up.


Lets see whats what


----------



## alisingh

Glenn said:


> So far we have 31 responses for the form
> 
> Please click this link to add more[/quoteHave filled in the form on this link, but it kept saying I hadn't filled in all the questions, although I checked that I had.
> 
> I was able to submit form from the original link on page 23 . Don't know if this is just me/my computer.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I tried filling in the form on my phone, didn't work. And I can't access it at work. Will have a bash on the pc later.


----------



## Glenn

Using *this link* should work

This will not work on iPhone / iPad at present as there is a bug in Google Docs preventing saving. They are working on it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just a thought....

would it be worth adding field on the form for how you'd rate that particular shot (1-10) with the dose, extraction etc parameters..... Overall I've rated the bean as 4 but have produced some great and not so great shots.

It would also be good feedback for other members as an idea to what works rather than having to post on the forum as well.


----------



## coffeechap

I have invited all the DSOL members to join an invitation only sub group to discuss DSOL development, half have responded so far, so if the others could also join it will help with ways to develop the group from within the group. cheers


----------



## Yes Row

Dave

I have not received the invitation you mention?

Or maybe I have missed it?

Just, this morning, finished the beans and am looking forward to the next offering. Need something to fill the gap though. I have 250g of Italian Job from mid May to use up, I will be interested to see how they taste, but they will be gone by Friday

Might try some Jampit (think that is what they are called)


----------



## alisingh

coffeechap said:


> I have invited all the DSOL members to join an invitation only sub group to discuss DSOL development, half have responded so far, so if the others could also join it will help with ways to develop the group from within the group. cheers


I don't think I've received this invitation. Was it a PM? or was it in the thread?


----------



## coffeechap

I will send it out again, if not visit my page and try to go ino he darker side of life group.


----------



## MarkyP

I accepted the invitation, but how do you get into the group?


----------



## jonners

Top of page: Community>Groups

(Had me puzzled for a while too.







)


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks, thanks for all of the inputs from the first months offering from rave, I for one certainly enjoyed the Cuban and have just polished off the last of it today and have to say it still held its own a month down the line, but over to next months offering.

Reiss at Londinium has lined up something to savour for us, for the DSOL members it should be arriving on your doorsteps next Monday, as you all know, no one will know what the bean is until later in the month, so all your feedback will be greatly received. As per last month I will have three kilos of guest beans available in 500 gram offerings, I would kindly ask that if you get this then please don't swap it or offer it up to someone else, as this is not in the spirit of the offer, please express your interest and I will select 6 lucky folks to be included. The cost for this months 500 grams will be £13.50 delivered. I will not be able to post it out until the beginning of July as that is when I get back from Italy, but it should get to you just after the recommended rest period.


----------



## garydyke1

Go on then , need to try some Londinium


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'd love to try some londinium as a guest please . Cheers martin


----------



## lookseehear

I'll get involved with this one too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## reneb

Hi Dave, would love to try these if possible


----------



## Spukey

Stick me on too if there is room.

Spukey


----------



## coffeechap

londinium beans will arrive on the 2nd of july, yippee, for those that want the 500gram guest beans i will sort out the payment and postage on wednesday and they should be with you by the end of the week in perfect rest time paramters


----------



## bubbajvegas

Just had my delivery confirmation email,lush


----------



## alisingh

Looking forward to the new beans. One of my bags of Cuban wasn't properly sealed, so has lost aroma. (anyone else found this?) Still have half a bag of fresh beans left though.


----------



## ronsil

I mentioned that on the form - one of my bags had opened on the way. - I'm afraid I used mine too quickly for it to matter.

Forgot to mention it to Rob at Rave last weekend


----------



## glevum

My last bag from rave was not sealed properly or the fact the postman dropped it over my fence, ok though


----------



## CamV6

Ok so today is the day for the Londinium beans to arrive or rather the first day on which deliveries might be received, no? I hope so as I am quite excited to get my hands on this little lot and I am at the end of my third bag of the rave stuff. The fourth is in the freezer and would be about 5 or 6 days from being ready to drink.


----------



## CamV6

coffeechap said:


> londinium beans will arrive on the 2nd of july, yippee, for those that want the 500gram guest beans i will sort out the payment and postage on wednesday and they should be with you by the end of the week in perfect rest time paramters


Oh no I just read this! Major panic. I am in town today so will pick up some fazenda beans to tide me over ;-)


----------



## coffeechap

I am sure you have stuff somewhere in our little emporium cam


----------



## Big Tony

Sorry I've not been around Dave, I'm mid way between changing new jobs and its been manic. I'm really looking forward to these beans


----------



## ronsil

Londinium beans just delivered. Bags look in good shape, well sealed.

Plan to start using this weekend. Looking forward to Saturday very early am.


----------



## Charliej

I'm planning on starting mine on Saturday too, meanwhile got some Rave Jampit to tide me over.


----------



## gtanny

ill be honest and i was surprised that i have just had my beans delivered, my farther in law had taken a turn for the worse last week and passed away on wednesday so in the whole time ive made about 4 coffees, i also go away for 12 days next week so i hope the beans last well as im looking forward to trying some londium beans.

sorry for the lack of feedback i will be offering on this bean until late in the month but hopefully things will be back to a bit of normality once we get back.


----------



## coffeechap

Really sorry to hear that, I think the beans will be fine, what you could do is put them in the freezer to keep them fresher....


----------



## CamV6

I'm sulking. Mine didn't turn up today. Roll on tomorrow. That bas**rd postie best be here bight and early!

Dave, I have maybe a shot or two left of some lovely Rave Colombia Villa Esperanta ;-) and a delivery expected from Rave of that and some java Jampit and 250g each of signature blend and a new one called 'naked' espresso - but that's going to my office and guess who is at home today? Grrrr

Other than that all I have is one bag of Cuban Serrano in the freezer but that's 4 or 5 days away from being ready once defrosted.

Double Grrrr


----------



## MarkyP

Mine have just arrived!


----------



## coffeechap

CamV6 said:


> I'm sulking. Mine didn't turn up today. Roll on tomorrow. That bas**rd postie best be here bight and early!
> 
> Dave, I have maybe a shot or two left of some lovely Rave Colombia Villa Esperanta ;-) and a delivery expected from Rave of that and some java Jampit and 250g each of signature blend and a new one called 'naked' espresso - but that's going to my office and guess who is at home today? Grrrr
> 
> Other than that all I have is one bag of Cuban Serrano in the freezer but that's 4 or 5 days away from being ready once defrosted.
> 
> Double Grrrr


You sound like my 2 year old


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> You sound like my 2 year old


Is that how your 2 year old speaks with the bas**rd term? What version of Postman Pat are you watching


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CamV6 said:


> I'm sulking. Mine didn't turn up today. Roll on tomorrow. That bas**rd postie best be here bight and early!
> 
> Dave, I have maybe a shot or two left of some lovely Rave Colombia Villa Esperanta ;-) and a delivery expected from Rave of that and some java Jampit and 250g each of signature blend and a new one called 'naked' espresso - but that's going to my office and guess who is at home today? Grrrr
> 
> Other than that all I have is one bag of Cuban Serrano in the freezer but that's 4 or 5 days away from being ready once defrosted.
> 
> Double Grrrr


At least it stops the temptation to open them early.


----------



## CamV6

update.......

a very well received delivery man arrived with my Londinium beans late this afternoon.

Already had one brew. A touch on the fast side but still really good. I reckon a couple more days rest and one notch finer i.e. same setting as for Londinium Decaff and this will be total coffee heaven.

Dave, an extra special thanks and Reiss, you are THE man!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CamV6 said:


> update.......
> 
> a very well received delivery man arrived with my Londinium beans late this afternoon.
> 
> Already had one brew. A touch on the fast side but still really good. I reckon a couple more days rest and one notch finer i.e. same setting as for Londinium Decaff and this will be total coffee heaven.
> 
> Dave, an extra special thanks and Reiss, you are THE man!


Result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lookseehear

coffeechap said:


> londinium beans will arrive on the 2nd of july, yippee, for those that want the 500gram guest beans i will sort out the payment and postage on wednesday and they should be with you by the end of the week in perfect rest time paramters


I guess we're making payment today? I'm not very well stocked at the moment so some well rested beans will go down a treat on Friday!


----------



## coffeechap

So gary ****, mrboots2u, spukey, reneb and lookseehear, you have 500 grams each if you wish I wil pm you with payment details just get the address you want them sending to to me. If anyone else wants some there is 500 grams available.


----------



## reneb

thanks coffeechap, really appreciate it. really looking forward to getting these, been wanting to try londinium beans for some time now.


----------



## coffeechap

forgot, it was mentioned earlier in the thread, the amount is £15 for 500 grams delivered.


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> Ok folks, thanks for all of the inputs from the first months offering from rave, I for one certainly enjoyed the Cuban and have just polished off the last of it today and have to say it still held its own a month down the line, but over to next months offering.
> 
> Reiss at Londinium has lined up something to savour for us, for the DSOL members it should be arriving on your doorsteps next Monday, as you all know, no one will know what the bean is until later in the month, so all your feedback will be greatly received. As per last month I will have three kilos of guest beans available in 500 gram offerings, I would kindly ask that if you get this then please don't swap it or offer it up to someone else, as this is not in the spirit of the offer, please express your interest and* I will select 6 lucky folks to be included. The cost for this months 500 grams will be £13.50 delivered*. I will not be able to post it out until the beginning of July as that is when I get back from Italy, but it should get to you just after the recommended rest period.


Hang on a min, is that a typo?


----------



## coffeechap

Gary you are right it is £13.50 not £15


----------



## garydyke1

Phew, I dont need to go to specsavers just yet


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Interlink are completely useless. Have to get it delivered Friday now.


----------



## lookseehear

I've overpaid by £1.50 then!


----------



## coffeechap

I will refund you the difference luke


----------



## rmcgandara

I received mine on the post today!


----------



## coffeechap

Ok so next instalment of the darker side of life, this time a member here Horsham coffee are going to do the roasting a and will make sure it is dark for the club, having spoken to Bradley is right up for this and keen to get some feedback on the blend he is going to put together for us. I am looking forward to what he will dish up for us. As usual there will be a guest option of 500 grams on a first come first serve basis, the cost for 500grams will be £10 delivered.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Count me in please . Thanks martin


----------



## CamV6

Sounds interesting. Not tried Horsham before so looking forward to this.

Any hints on what Bradley is roasting up at all by way of a 'teaser'?


----------



## spune

Coffeechap, can I request I join the guest list this month, please?


----------



## Sami

Sign me up too please!


----------



## bignorry

Finished last of the Londinium this morning and funny thing is I think I will miss them.Really didn't think that would

happen at the start of the month. Thanks again to Dave and Reiss


----------



## ronsil

When should we be expecting the next DSOL Beans.?


----------



## coffeechap

This week Ron, will update and create a new thread


----------



## reneb

hi cc

could i add myself to the guest list if there are any surplus beans?


----------



## Charliej

Just opened my last bag of the Londinium beans last night, they still taste just as good but have maybe lost a bit of the huge buttery mouthfeel and the fruits are a little more prominent than before and still got lots of chocolate

I've also got a bag of what I think could be a nice proposition for DSOL but not tried them yet will report back and talk to Dave about trying to get some for DSOL if they're any good, they sound superb from the taste notes, from Indonesia but not Java or Sumatra is all I'm saying for now.


----------



## ronsil

Hoping the August DSOL will be arriving soooooon!


----------



## jonners

ronsil said:


> Hoping the August DSOL will be arriving soooooon!


Agreed, things have gone a bit quiet on the Dark Side!


----------



## coffeechap

thats strange beacause mine arrived from horsham coffee this morning....


----------



## coffeechap

Unfortunately things have gone quiet as we are not really contributing as much as we could, it would appear less than 50 percent of those involved actually post much stuff, would be nice for everyone to get involved.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> thats strange beacause mine arrived from horsham coffee this morning....


Mine didn't arrive today either, I'll

Be out of the office most of the week so I won't get a chance to pick them up till Friday. At least it'll give them some resting time







.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi CC, will the guest packs be going out next week?


----------



## bignorry

Hi Dave, any recommend from roaster on resting time?

Why not get next months roasted a week before sending out, so the posts can

start right away.

And let me know when you want the next payment.

(Also while I've got youre attention roberts' order should read 3 baskets, the 2 + 1 is correct.)


----------



## coffeechap

the beans coming out were roasted last week so should have sufficient rest time to start straight away, i will go through the thread and list those getting the guest bags and pm with payment details.


----------



## 4085

Nothing appeared here today but I dont care as I have loads a beans as usual! Looking forward to trying Horsham. At the start of the year, they were kind enough to send out two sample packs of coffee. I tried mine and found them very bland. Put them down and came back to them 10 days or so later, and boy, had they developed into something quite nice!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Nowt ere yet,is it RM or courier we are on the look out for?


----------



## coffeechap

royal mail, got mine as they were couriered.


----------



## coffeechap

4 guest members this month are, Mrboots2U, spune, sami, reneb, welcome guys and hope you enjoy, have sent yo all a pm with the payment details, i will send out your coffee on monday so will be with you tuesday.


----------



## reneb

Many thanks again cc, will send payment in the morning.


----------



## coffeechap

As a little teaser the next three months have already been sorted, Rave will do a blind roast for September, Ronsil has very kindly organised coffee circle for october and Bubbajvegas has tempted grumpy mule for November so all in all a great selection of roasters coming up.


----------



## 4085

Dave, does that mean Rob is going to wear a blindfold when roasting? That could be a bit dangerous. I do not know what health and safety might say about it if it goes wrong and he burns the place down. It all sounds very irresponsible to me.


----------



## coffeechap

oh and can all darker side members please check the DSOL other thread for info on payment.....


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> oh and can all darker side members please check the DSOL other thread for info on payment.....


Where is that then, for the un-intiated like me!


----------



## coffeechap

all info is on the closed thread accessible to DSOL members.


----------



## Big Tony

Can someone please pm me the link to the closed DSOL thread so that I can check the up to date payment info?


----------



## coffeechap

Tony go to the top tabs and click on community, from there will see the DSOL thread


----------



## ronsil

I wonder if next months beans are going out this week?

I'm on board for the next 3 months (Oct-Nov-Dec) sub & ready to pay when advised.


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry I have not updated this, the next months DSOL which will pretty much use up the remaining money in the pot bar a cople of quid each, will be roasted Friday and posted out on Tuesday so will hit your doors on the Wednesday. Rob wants to age it for 4 days before we get it and is keen to get detailed feedback reference the aging process of this bean, it will be a single origin and am sure it will be up to Raves usual high standards. I believe Ron has the September run in hand I will look to sort out the next run of subscriptions towards the middle of September. I have enjoyed the first batch of coffees and look forward to many more to come.

As usual I will have coffee available in 500 gram lots for anyone to guest in on, first come first served. Price for the 500 gram this month is £8.50 including delivery.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi mate . Ill take a guest lot please . Thanks martin


----------



## spune

Regret to say I'll leave this month's membership... Going away so not a wise move!


----------



## Wobin19

I would be pleased to take a guest lot too please. Once confirmed I can make immediate payment,

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## reneb

hi cc, could I take a guest lot if still available?


----------



## Daren

I'm up for being a guest please.


----------



## Yes Row

Looking forward to this months. I have not had a Rave bean yet that I did not like nor had one that I would not buy again.

That is an elite club in my book!


----------



## coffeechap

quick update folks, unfortunately [email protected] had to call out a gas engineer for his roaster, so the DSOL has been delayed, he only has 25 KG of the little number he has planned for us and wants it spot on so he will get it roasted and out by the end of the week, appologies for any inconvenience or caffeine defficiency this may have caused.


----------



## CoffeeDoc

If I am not too late a guest spot would be great.

Paul


----------



## coffeechap

Ok the five guests are in still have another 3 500 gram lots available if anyone else is interested.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

A one off ok count me in.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'll happily take 500g as well

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RvB

Yeah, I'll take a guest slot too please.


----------



## Daren

Can someone tell me how to pay please?


----------



## reneb

coffeechap said:


> As usual I will have coffee available in 500 gram lots for anyone to guest in on, first come first served. Price for the 500 gram this month is £8.50 including delivery.


hi dave, payment made, will pm you re address.

many thanks as ever for organising this, really looking forward to trying these beans and will try and give some decent feedback this time.


----------



## reneb

Daren said:


> Can someone tell me how to pay please?


will send you a pm in a sec.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Dave, have sent payment and will PM delivery details.


----------



## coffeechap

Can all DSOL members please check the closed threw for an admin message.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Does anyone know if the Group can be viewed in Tapatalk? I have to log back into web view so view it (and manually check it) no alerts in Tapatalk for it either (that I can see).

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does anyone know if the Group can be viewed in Tapatalk? I have to log back into web view so view it (and manually check it) no alerts in Tapatalk for it either (that I can see).
> 
> Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


I can't find it either.... In both tapatalk or on the normal web view. Can someone say how to find the group please in either view for dumb assess like me.


----------



## Yes Row

I have not found a way to access via tapatalk. If you go to the web page and sign in you will see 'communitys' near the top on a banner, open this and click on the DSOL

Simples.....zzzppp


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes Row said:


> I have not found a way to access via tapatalk. If you go to the web page and sign in you will see 'communitys' near the top on a banner, open this and click on the DSOL
> 
> Simples.....zzzppp


I've managed to set up an alert to my email on Tapatalk but that's about as far as I've got. Although I probably only check emails every 2-3 days.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## Daren

I'm a guest for this months DSOL.... Patiently waiting to crack open the bag. I'm interested in joining the group rather than being a guest.

How do I do this... (I'm not doing any mason style initiation ceremonies!)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Well here goes, this will be a test for my palette it's a long time since I had anything dark.

In espresso it's to dark for my liking, not unpleasant definitely drinkable without sugar just a touch too much caramelisation for me.

In a flat white though lovely, the milk takes the edge off and allows me to test some toffee notes and a flavour I recognise but can't quite identify.

I will happily drink it and serve it to guests.


----------



## jonners

Daren said:


> I'm a guest for this months DSOL.... Patiently waiting to crack open the bag. I'm interested in joining the group rather than being a guest.
> 
> How do I do this... (I'm not doing any mason style initiation ceremonies!)


Just roll up your trouser leg in private and try sending a PM to coffeechap?


----------



## Charliej

jonners said:


> Just roll up your trouser leg in private and try sending a PM to coffeechap?


The closed thread is for the people that are currently full time members of the group and not the guests sorry.


----------



## coffeechap

In the interest of openness and fairness, once I have all the responses from those that wish to remain, I will post on the original DSOL thread for any members that wish to join on a first come first served basis.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> I'm a guest for this months DSOL.... Patiently waiting to crack open the bag. I'm interested in joining the group rather than being a guest.
> 
> How do I do this... (I'm not doing any mason style initiation ceremonies!)


It's a series of Chinese burns then tunnel of death.... or was that just for me?









Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## ronsil

Coffeechap - Can you please confirm details, list & how much, for the next 3 months payments for the DSOL Beans to enable people to pay in.

I have put the new account details on the closed Group & its ready to go.

'Community>Groups>DSOL' for those looking for the details.


----------



## coffeechap

I would Ron if everybody had responded!!!!


----------

